

Stephen Colbert's tribute to Steve Jobs - teoruiz
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/399182/october-06-2011/tribute-to-steve-jobs

======
teoruiz
Last 10 seconds are probably the best tribute I've seen yet.

